# Purple camo fingerless gloves



## melitorres (Jul 30, 2013)

I had found a pattern for seeded stitched fingerless gloves but i wanted it to have a different look,so i changed the pattern and made it my own. Pic included 

Cast on 39 stitches leaving a long tail (to be used later)

Row1: knit 2 purl 2 the whole row 
Row 2: knit 1 purl 1 the entire row 
Repeat rows 1 & 2 until you get about 4 inches in length
Knit for the next 2 inches 
Bind off leaving about a 3 inch tail
Sew up the bound off side 2 inches using the bound off yarn 
From the bottom, using the cast on yarn, sew up the rest of the glove. You're done!


----------



## Kelli aka Mrs.Kravitz (Jan 19, 2013)

Two of my favorite things...the color purple and fingerless mitts  Nice job. Thanks for the pattern.


----------



## melitorres (Jul 30, 2013)

Thanks and you're welcome!


----------



## Revan (Jun 29, 2011)

Cute and thank you for the pattern.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

They are nice


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Very nice.


----------



## tyratim (Oct 17, 2011)

Very nice. I need to add these time my "to do" list. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## mydebtwaspaid (Sep 6, 2013)

Thank you for the pattern! I make my youngest (33) at least two pair every year. She loves them, wears them, so I make them


----------



## Dabs1971 (Jan 16, 2014)

Very pretty! I would love to try them. What type of wool and what size needles do you use for them? My hands are fairly wide, is this cast on for a slim hand? 
Thank you very much for posting this pattern, I'm looking forward to trying them. &#9786;&#65039;


----------



## sritchie171 (Jul 3, 2013)

Yeah-what kind of yarn is it? And very nice work!


----------



## hushpuppy (Apr 30, 2011)

Lovely, need to copy, thanks


----------



## Sarah Chana (Apr 15, 2014)

Very pretty work. I'm going to try to duplicate it. I have one crocheted fingerless glove finished now so your project will be next. I like the changes of stitches- it's Interesting.
Well done! :thumbup:


----------



## Grandma11 (Jan 21, 2012)

Nice project


----------



## DeniseCM (Aug 30, 2012)

They are lovely and thank you for the pattern.


----------



## kemu (Sep 11, 2011)

Lovely pattern.....What size needles and yarn please?


----------



## Ms Sue (Jun 5, 2013)

I've been looking for an easy fingerless glove pattern and I think this might be it! Thanks.


----------



## Brooklyn (Jul 25, 2011)

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## finntwin (Oct 23, 2011)

Love it, I am going to put this on my list of things to do.
What size needle did you use ?


----------



## Buttons (Feb 11, 2011)

melitorres said:


> I had found a pattern for seeded stitched fingerless gloves but i wanted it to have a different look,so i changed the pattern and made it my own. Pic included
> 
> Cast on 39 stitches leaving a long tail (to be used later)
> 
> ...


What size needles did you use?


----------



## Sugar and Spice's Mom (Aug 2, 2011)

Thanks for this pattern. Did you use size 6 needles?


----------



## Nancy S. (Jul 2, 2013)

Thank you for the great pattern. What size needles did you use?


----------



## Granny6 (Sep 24, 2012)

I also would appreciate knowing the needle size and kind of yarn you used. Thanks.


----------



## LucyinCanada (Oct 24, 2012)

Very nice. Thanks for the pattern!


----------



## melitorres (Jul 30, 2013)

Sorry haven't been getting my email notifications.
I used size 6 circular needles but i think a size 8 or 9 straight would do just as good. The yarn is sock yarn. I had to use double strands so it would be thick enough. Hope you all can use the pattern effortlessly, which I'm sure you probably can.


----------



## Sugar and Spice's Mom (Aug 2, 2011)

Thanks for the needle size.


----------



## auntycarol (Mar 24, 2012)

love them,thanks everso for the pattern.


----------



## 10Susan15 (Oct 16, 2013)

Yes nice work, and yes what is the needle size and yarn used? Also I'm looking for fingerless gloves with partial fingers for my son he is a mailman and needs his fingers free but with the half fingers in them for holding the mail in his hand. I'm looking for a easy pattern I've found some online but aren't very easy!


----------



## Kathleenangel (Dec 27, 2011)

Thanks for posting this. Really like it. Will be my next go to pattern when I get everything else done. Maybe by when it is cold again. Printing it out now. Thanks again.


----------



## melitorres (Jul 30, 2013)

I found a few but they were all DPNs, which i don't know how to use


----------



## 44gram (Dec 10, 2011)

Thank you. I bookmarked for future use


----------



## melitorres (Jul 30, 2013)

I'm so excited you all liked this. Its my first pattern ever. If you do make them can you post a pic in this thread too?


----------



## NanaG (Jun 12, 2012)

is there a reason (other than lack of computer skills )) for why I can't bookmark this on my computer?


----------



## craft crazy (Mar 13, 2012)

NanaG said:


> is there a reason (other than lack of computer skills )) for why I can't bookmark this on my computer?


Go to page one, where the picture and pattern are. On the left just above the post you should see boxes that say watch and bookmark. If you click on bookmark you can save to your knitting paradise bookmarks. To see it after all you do is look for my bookmarks at the top of the KP page and click there. A page listing all the posts you have bookmarked should come up and you click on the one you want to look at. Hope this makes sense to you, I am not terribly computer savvy either and may not be explaining it very well!
Karen


----------



## melitorres (Jul 30, 2013)

You know something? I keep thinking about this pattern and i might have to revise it.....i guess that happens huh?


----------



## NanaG (Jun 12, 2012)

Thank you, Craft Crazy. I had done that, and for some reason this time it didn't work. Guess it was a computer glitch. I got it to work today.


----------



## arkynana (Apr 11, 2011)

Nice Design - Thank you for sharing :thumbup:


----------



## melitorres (Jul 30, 2013)

You're welcome and thank you


----------



## Beachkc (Aug 24, 2012)

I like the one in your avatar.


----------



## melitorres (Jul 30, 2013)

Oh thank you! Its gold and Mexicana yarns by red heart i think. I can't remember lol.I'll have to find the pattern


----------



## sandraanny (Oct 29, 2012)

is there any gauge available? 
any yarn recommendations? (worsted, dk, sport, sock???)

thanks in advance,
sandraanny


----------



## melitorres (Jul 30, 2013)

The pair i have on this post is done with double stranded sock yarn. No gauge used, just make it however long you want it. The one in my profile pic is with size 4 worsted weight. I kept trying it on, would have my son try them on to check for length


----------



## melitorres (Jul 30, 2013)

Have any of you tried this pattern yet? I need to do a small revision. 

Row 2: P1 K1 across instead of K1 P1. It gives the ribbing and the seed stitch

Thanks!!!!


----------

